# Aveiro And Costa da Caparica



## redbourn

I just moved from Costa da Caparica to Aveiro and am really enjoying it.

Costa is very nice in the summer months but it becomes a ghost town in the winter. 

There are just a few cafés, and in winter you might be the only customer.

Costa has population 13,000 and Aveiro 80,000

I love to cook, but couldn't get many of the herbs, spices and vegetables etc. in Costa, but had to order them online.

The building that I lived in had twelve apartments but only two were occupied for 5 months.

There was little chance of practicing my Portuguese except at an almost empty bar so I searched for an online course.

I found one and am using it everyday. It's not obvious that there's a trial but there is one.

The guy that sells the program is a real straight shooter and his site and programs are full of good stuff.

I think his site and his programs provide too much information for free.

Welcome to Learn Portuguese with Rafa

But that's his business, and not mine, or ours ;-)

I would recommend Aveiro to anyone that would like a small city: not a town or a village, and not huge like Lisbon.

I like Nazaré a lot and did think of moving there, but it's small and would be similar to Costa in the winter, but colder.


----------



## canoeman

Also got a nice Indian restaurant if still there


----------



## redbourn

canoeman said:


> Also got a nice Indian restaurant if still there


It's still here and a nice Chinese one too! Prato do dia €6

Michael


----------



## canoeman

That's good not enamoured with Portuguese Chinese food, some excellent fish restaurants as well


----------



## redbourn

canoeman said:


> That's good not enamoured with Portuguese Chinese food, some excellent fish restaurants as well


I'm a very good cook and have only eaten in restaurants a few times since I've been here.

I found the Portuguese food very bland, but that might be just me, or bad luck with the restaurants.

Nearly all these are mine http://goo.gl/3d7JY3 It's a link to my Facebook album.

Michael


----------

